# Funky fresh shed to impress,..



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 2, 2011)

_... and ready to eat . 

Korben has been MIA for almost 2 weeks,.. I could tell he had been coming out but I was missing him. I forgot to reset the timer on his lights when my sister and her hair dryer tripped a circuit and I think that threw him off. I fixed it earlier this week and he's been out most days in the morning like he use to be.

I had him out yesterday and he was looking dark but not quite ready to shed. But I woke up this morning and he had on his new digs ready to eat. 
He recognizes his food bowl now, so I took some pics. 



















Pot belly 









[size=medium]Didn't want to overload the first post.






Almost half of his shed came off in one piece from his eye to his rear leg.






He has a Smile now Cry later on his head like Tricky  













_


----------



## jerobi2k (Jun 2, 2011)

beautiful, great color! lookin good!


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Jun 2, 2011)

gorgeous coloring my friend


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 2, 2011)

He has such a great white face. I love the head on shot so cute.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 2, 2011)

_Thanks everyone,.. he's coming along nicely,.. still a little huffy but that's to be expected. No bites,.. so that's a plus,.. from him at least. I went to a local shop yesterday to check out the Gu's they have and got bit by one of their babies.  Thanks for reminding me what those little teeth feel like especially when I haven't been tasted by my own tegu lol.

Which reminded me how smooth Colombians are compared to Reds and B&W's. It's been a while and I forgot about that. _


----------



## txrepgirl (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh wow. Congrats on your new Tegu   . I must of been gone ( of the forums ) longer then I thought. I didn't even know that you got a new Tegu. He looks great. I love the light coloration on him  . He sure is going to be a looker ( he already is  ).


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 4, 2011)

_Thank you and that's okay Txrepgirl,..  we all get caught up in life and miss things here and there on forums. Plus I haven't had him that long,.. this is just his second thread.

On top of that I forgot to post it on the forum _


----------

